# My $5.99 Flowerhorn



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know if it's a male or female yet. It has blue spangles from head to tail.









I think this is the beings of a kok.









I love the blue spangle eye liner. Total length is 2 1/2"









What do you think of my $5.99 Flowerhorn gage?


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

That's crazy awesome looking. Is it just me or do these seem to be popping up for dirt cheap prices all over the place?


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

That's a real beauty! Whatya sayI'll just drive down south to you're place, and take him from ya when you're away? :lol:

just kiddin

I like him or her alot. What size tank's it goin in?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Well I certainly couldn't tell you if it's a male or female but I _can_ tell you that he/she is turning into one awesome fish!! :thumb: Love, love, love the spangles


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Lookin' good! 8) 
BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

AU Chief said:


> That's crazy awesome looking. Is it just me or do these seem to be popping up for dirt cheap prices all over the place?


Thanks  I agree they are popping up every where. You just never know what your going to get. Isn't that what makes it soooooo much fun!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

ArcticCatRider said:


> That's a real beauty! Whatya sayI'll just drive down south to you're place, and take him from ya when you're away? :lol:
> 
> just kiddin
> 
> I like him or her alot. What size tank's it goin in?


Thank you  LOL :lol: :lol: I got it at about 1" and it's my baby. I love the way it acts so happy to see me all the time. Doing the little dance at the glass. I had it in a 55g but it was getting picked on too much. I put it in a small sick tank to heal it's wounds and fins. I'll probably get another 55g for the time being (it's all I can afford right now) just for it. Maybe a stray Con for company.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks heylady and BV. I was thinking it was a female (I don't know why) and was going to name it Shaka Khan because of all the blue spangles. Then it got the blue eye liner and I changed the name to Cleopatra. Now it appears to be getting a kok so it might end up being called Khufu. I really love this little fish


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

That's good, yep, it should grow up to be a big fish that no body wants to pick on 

My flowerhorn died a few months back.
He was 14 inches long, about 3 inches thick in the head, and over 2lbs. 
Keep us posted on this little guy! :wink:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice looking fish :thumb: 
I am excited to watch my fh grow too


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

ArcticCatRider said:


> That's good, yep, it should grow up to be a big fish that no body wants to pick on
> 
> My flowerhorn died a few months back.
> He was 14 inches long, about 3 inches thick in the head, and over 2lbs.
> Keep us posted on this little guy! :wink:


I'm very sorry to hear about your lose    . He sounds like an awesome fish. If you have a pic I'd love to see it.  
:thumb: for sure to keep you posted :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Nathan43 said:


> Nice looking fish :thumb:
> I am excited to watch my fh grow too


Thanks  It is a blast isn't it!!!!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i think you jst scored a massive deal! its pearling is marvelous! face could use to be a tad shorter, but if the kok grows then it will not look long.

great score, i woulda grabbed it in a heartbeat as well.

looks male to me, but it is much to small to tell.

great score and i hope to see updates in a month or so.

ps. maybe i should get a new pic of my flowerhorn up here.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage    I'm soooo proud. I can only hope mine turns out as nice as yours. You better post pics of your bad boy! Any guess on what kind of FH he is? Or is it still too small to tell. I agree on the face being long....but a lot of times the face looks longer on a younger fish and as they grow they kind of grow into their face. At least I'm hoping.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

he looks like a mix of a green texas and a trimac.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I know in the pics his coloring looks mostly green. In person he looks more blue with a hint of green. I sure hope it's FH and not another hybrid.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I've done some research and I'm not sure but he looks like a King Kamfa. Anybody know if I'm right? When I looked it up on line a small male was starting at $199 and up!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hes not a King Kamfa, the red eyes is a dead give away. he is either a common, nicer Zz, or a ZzM like mine.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok thanks I can't believe I missed the red eyes. Hehehe like yours maybe......oh man.... my fingers are crossed! His kok is already getting bigger. Everybody here noticed it, it's not just me. This makes me want to go back and get that other FH at the LFS. It was a real looker. Beautiful flower line and color and only an 1" long.


----------

